# Where would you move if you could?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats awesome man. Im doing the same thing on a larger scale later this year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish that we could have moved to a foreign country for a few years while the kids were in their teens. Maybe Chile/Andes, New Zealand, Himalayas


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Terrace, BC or Alaska.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

If it weren't for the generally douchey population and lack of jobs, kelowna. Used to live there, heaps to do all year round.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

in the '00s we almost packed up for New Zealand, thought we'de go to a resort and live in a hobbit house, seems we weren't the only ones to have that idea! just never quite happened. since then we've decided to stay in Whitefish til we die, it's got everything we love. but, seriously thinking of an apartment or condo in Paris to use in summer and sublet, because we love Paris, and it's fuckin Paris!


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

I just had to make this decision 45 days ago... move wherever I wanted. Was living/raised in Tampa, FSU grad. Chose Denver, best decision I've made in life this far. 24 y/o


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Ay men, moved with my family to a pristine wilderness last year. Absolutely loving being away from the city and it has made our daily life so much nicer.

Better air, better water, nicer views, no traffic, everyone here is chilled out.

I live in the North of Kyoto prefecture by the way.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Moved to savannah for 8 years and loved it moved to DC last year and I hate it. So I am off again to Tacoma, WA area in a couple of months. I only plan on living there for a couple of years then maybe head to Alaska cause fly fishing there is unreal.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If jobs etc. aren't a consideration Jackson Hole for me. Hands down one of the most beautiful place in the US, tons to do all year long, snow and epic riding in winter. I mean I'm floored every time I go there and I haven't even gotten to snowboard there. Just a beautiful laid back town. Prettier and more interesting than Vail without the crowds IMO. I mean it's the most photographed range, part of Yellowstone (basically), surrounded by wildlife, and yet has an awesomely fun town.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Canada. Probably somewhere in the Vancouver area. Close to Whistler. That or Toronto, to stay in the east.

That or Australia. Cooma, or somewhere close.

To stay in the US, Colorado. Any where in/near the mountains.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Whistler. 'nuff said.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I grew up in the cold snowy mountains and I'd like to end my days in the cold snowy mountains. Have a small house in Breck so that's probably where I'm going to end up at some point.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Four years ago my wife of six months at the time and I had enough of the OC and all the shit that's SoCal and moved to Bend. We both got good jobs and love it here. I cannot foresee any change in the near future. Winter is epic, summers are awesome and I still surf out at the coast during the shoulder seasons. If you can get a job, do yourself a favor and move. Best decision ever. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Moved to SLC 3 years ago for school and fell in love with snowboarding and the mountains. 

I likely wont stay in SLC but its an awesome place to board. I plan on moving to Vancouver in a year after school.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bend was on my short list when we came to vail. That area is a place we will likely End up at some point in time. The only thing that put vail on top was the ability to work in a hospital and live slope side without having to drive anywhere.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Bend was on my short list when we came to vail. That area is a place we will likely End up at some point in time. The only thing that put vail on top was the ability to work in a hospital and live slope side without having to drive anywhere.


I'm not slope side, but I am at the hospital. Twenty minute cruise of a drive from town.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, the hospital is actually slope side here..... Pretty freaking convenient. I live 300 meters from the gondola and 100 meters from work. We will be spending a few more days in bend this July to scope it out a bit more. We also really enjoy the mt hood villages area, just not so much into that super wet snow....

Vail does not suck but, like anywhere, there are downsides. We may just stay here forever but it's fun to contemplate the "what ifs"......


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Yeah, the hospital is actually slope side here..... Pretty freaking convenient. I live 300 meters from the gondola and 100 meters from work. We will be spending a few more days in bend this July to scope it out a bit more. We also really enjoy the mt hood villages area, just not so much into that super wet snow....
> 
> Vail does not suck but, like anywhere, there are downsides. We may just stay here forever but it's fun to contemplate the "what ifs"......


If you come to Bend, shoot me a line. Cheers.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> Yeah, the hospital is actually slope side here..... Pretty freaking convenient. I live 300 meters from the gondola and 100 meters from work. We will be spending a few more days in bend this July to scope it out a bit more. We also really enjoy the mt hood villages area, just not so much into that super wet snow....
> 
> Vail does not suck but, like anywhere, there are downsides. We may just stay here forever but it's fun to contemplate the "what ifs"......


Hood is awesome! Been here 3 years now and can't get enough. However you will have the mountain memorized inbounds in less than half a season and doesn't compare to CO for terrain. But while the snow is often wet we do get nearly double what you guys do and you get use to the Cascade Concrete pretty fast, plus boarding year round is hard to beat. However for jobs you will likely be stuck over half an hour away from the hill. Bend is a great alternative though and killer year round for all sorts of activities. But wait, nm it rains too much, stay away, it sucks, you'll hate Oregon  Best lie ever told to people!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. I have been vacationing in summer in the pnw for years. Usually stay around hood about a week of.that time and hike, board and camp. Rain doesn't bother us...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alaska is another place.... Japan would be sweet and so would NZ


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you know where you ought to put on that list? Bozeman MT. Great town, people, mountains, snow... a winter/summer mecca in the making


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny this came up. I was seriously thinking of moving just today, as I drove from the hill. 

I like where I live, can be at two major cities, the ocean, and the mountains w/in an hour's drive. 

But these mountains are hills, and we don't get enough snow. 

Major dilemma with moving is, my location is _the_ place to be for my profession (besides FL in winter, which is so not an option). 

Compromise would be getting a seasonal place farther north and splitting my time between the two. Like 60/40 or 70/30.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha! I was going to say I would like to be somewhere in the mountains where the season for snowboarding lasts longer than 3.5-4 months. I really loved living in NorCal on the coast with the redwoods, but too far to drive to good boarding. 

Tonight I saw that a fulltime position in my Co. Is open in SLC,.. But, I would have to take a serious cut in my hourly pay. Not sure how my company comes to the conclusion that SLC is soo much cheaper to live than MI? Not at all sure I could do it with the debt I'm already carrying. 

It's something to dream about tho! :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*the best place in the world.*

Santa Barbara, CA

/thread


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Santa Barbara, CA
> 
> /thread


No waves during the summer.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rincon south of SB about ten minutes during the winter. :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

At the moment I want to move to St. Maarten... Or just live on a cruise ship for a year. Otherwise I'm happy in Calgary. If I have to live on the mainland, Calgary is my home. Would love to love on a tropical island for a few years!!! :yahoo:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> you know where you ought to put on that list? Bozeman MT. Great town, people, mountains, snow... a winter/summer mecca in the making


Very close to Big Sky right? Is the town relatively small? If so I want to move there, haha. 

A friends family is moving to Whitefish, very jealous. Seems like a neat area. A 2wd conversion van, RV, and fwd car on summer tires... The first winter will be a rude awakening for them I bet...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Love my home (high mtns, neat, save, great job) buuuut... right at the moment visiting Alaska, and it's the first time on vacation somwhere that I thought several times "I could live here". It's big, it's empty, nature is breathtaking! Though I'm bit biased... had 10 days continued bluebird, which is rather rare as I heard.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> It's big, it's empty, nature is breathtaking! Though I'm bit biased... had 10 days continued bluebird, which is rather rare as I heard.


I think you'd like Calgary area, it's big and open, lots of space just outside the city. And we have LOTS of sun. Sunniest city in Canada I believe?!? :dunno:

This is a photo taken about 5 minutes from the city limits:









And here's the hill I patrol at, 45 minutes from the city limits!









That said, if I could get good work in the Caribbean as a construction safety manager: I'd rent out my house in Calgary and move in a second. Do that for a couple years then come home. Rentals are crazy here so I could end up making good money doing that!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> That said, if I could get good work in the Caribbean as a construction safety manager: I'd rent out my house in Calgary and move in a second. Do that for a couple years then come home. Rentals are crazy here so I could end up making good money doing that!


LOL that's basically what i did. Except Construction management (i'm a Civil engineer) in the caribbean (Punta Cana). Moved to Vancouver a couple yrs ago... 

I think i wanna move to North Van now. I love the mountains and the non-city type life (that's why i lived like 7yrs in Punta Cana: chill life)...... would love to live in Whistler, but i don't think there's enough work for me to go live there... 

Still i go to the caribbean on vacation. It's not like i'm crazy


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Nelson, BC?

Short drive to Red, slightly longer drive to Revvy. 

Great little town...lots to do in the summer... awesome hill just 25mins from town.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I think you'd like Calgary area, it's big and open, lots of space just outside the city. And we have LOTS of sun. Sunniest city in Canada I believe?!? :dunno:


Oh, I'm sure thats a wonderful region :thumbsup: The essential question: do you close your house?

View out if my working place to the "hills" behind the city is not vad as well











poutanen said:


> That said, if I could get good work in the Caribbean as a construction safety manager: I'd rent out my house in Calgary and move in a second. Do that for a couple years then come home. Rentals are crazy here so I could end up making good money doing that!


:huh: You're sure thad you'll like all year 6am sunrise, 6pm sundown, always the same one season? No red woods in autumn, no white winter, never ending long summer days? I like sunny beaches on vacation as well but I so much prefer the 4 seasons...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If the opportunity presented itself, all of these spots would suit me fine:

Anchorage, AK
Durango, CO
Bozeman, MT
Coeur d'Alene, ID
Hanalei, HI

Yeah, that would pretty much round out my top 5.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> No waves during the summer.


The beach gets different fun! Longboarding, grilling, girls!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

-Morro Bay, California
-Within eyesight of the Alps
-Krakow, Poland
-Hamburg, Germany
-Mountain Ranch, California

Places I wouldn't want to live: Williamsburg, Portland, Los Angeles, Kreuzberg-Berlin, or anywhere else where there are gentrifying hipsters.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd move to Jackson in a heartbeat. Small country town, amazing in summer and winter, some of the nicest people (in general) I've met and reasonably close to some of the most incredible National Parks etc in the world. It's an enchanting place that's for sure.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

If only for the weather, Ventura, CA.
Getaway and do nothing but dive, eat great seafood and waste away, Palau.
All things considered, most likely.... Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> If the opportunity presented itself, all of these spots would suit me fine:
> 
> Anchorage, AK
> Durango, CO
> ...


I lived in Durango for 9 years. It was great but a very hard place to make a living or find descent housing. It helps to be rich (obviously).


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If I had to move, I would move to Portland but nothing beats Nyc.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Honestly, It would be pretty tough to get me away from Denver. I love it here. 
I've lived in quite a few places in the states, Brazil, and Alberta/New Brunswick.
Not for a long period of time but 3-4 months at each place.

Still like Denver better. :dunno:


Maybe Jackson Hole or Crested Butte for a couple seasons, I'd miss my summer in Denver though!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> If it weren't for the generally douchey population and lack of jobs, kelowna. Used to live there, heaps to do all year round.


My wife and I just moved last fall from Ontario to Kelowna - definitely was a good call. 

Probably one of the nicest climates in Canada - mild dry winters, hot sunny summers. Lake Okanagan is a 10 min walk from my house, Big White & Silver Star are about an hour drive (Revy & Sun Peaks only a couple of hours away)


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Turin
Geneva
San Sebastian
But always with Brooklyn/Sea Bright, NJ as a home base


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Turin? As is Torino, Italy? Really? What a fucking shit hole ahaha. The only thing it has going to it is it's proximity to the French Alps. In which case I'd just move to the French Alps. 

San Sebastian on the other hand... now that's possibly one of the greatest cities in the world. Imagine if there was snow... pintxos + beer + boarding... would be a dream. The surf is quite sensational but I'd take snowboarding over surfing any day of the week.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> LOL that's basically what i did. Except Construction management (i'm a Civil engineer) in the caribbean (Punta Cana). Moved to Vancouver a couple yrs ago...


Any work down there for Constuction safety professionals?!? :yahoo: I'd hate to leave a great job in Alberta, but the thought of living in the Caribbean for a little while sounds amazing!



neni said:


> Oh, I'm sure thats a wonderful region :thumbsup: The essential question: do you close your house?
> 
> :huh: You're sure thad you'll like all year 6am sunrise, 6pm sundown, always the same one season? No red woods in autumn, no white winter, never ending long summer days? I like sunny beaches on vacation as well but I so much prefer the 4 seasons...


Close my house as in lock it? Put it this way: I went trapshooting one day, and came home, went to bed tired. In the morning I had this sinking feeling that I didn't know what I did with my guns. Turns out I left them (locked, unloaded, and in locked cases) on the tailgate of my truck, hanging out over the sidewalk all night!!! :blink:

My better half also always forgets to shut the garage door, all night or all day. My thousands of dollars of sports equipment, tools, etc. are always where I left them when I find the garage left open!

I do enjoy the seasons, but summer here is a bit of a tease. I love to swim and the lakes and rivers are all a little cold for that. I'd love to spend a year or two in the Caribbean, get it out of my system, and then move home to enjoy the mountains and the seasons again.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

If I could it would be somewhere in Alps, New Zeland or Japan until I find new place to chill out.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

we have it pretty good here in Montreal. long winters, great summers, lots of stuff to do. I can get my snowboarding fix any day during the week, after work, which is awesome. couple of hills within a 1h (40 minutes to the one I go to) drive that are open till 10 pm. cheap too

but a very long vacation to a real mountain town with actual mountains and actual snow would be nice. the one place I know about that's been slowly eating at my brains is Davos. I saw some overhead shots of it while watching hockey (Spengler Cup) and it just stuck. I'm sure there are lots of places like that in the world


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

hardasacatshead said:


> Turin? As is Torino, Italy? Really? What a fucking shit hole ahaha. The only thing it has going to it is it's proximity to the French Alps. In which case I'd just move to the French Alps.
> 
> San Sebastian on the other hand... now that's possibly one of the greatest cities in the world. Imagine if there was snow... pintxos + beer + boarding... would be a dream. The surf is quite sensational but I'd take snowboarding over surfing any day of the week.


Turin-close to tons of riding, great food & while not a Juve or Torino supporter, access to top class football
San Sebastian-ditto but I take my summers on the other side of the atlantic


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> we have it pretty good here in Montreal. long winters, great summers, lots of stuff to do. I can get my snowboarding fix any day during the week, after work, which is awesome. couple of hills within a 1h (40 minutes to the one I go to) drive that are open till 10 pm. cheap too
> 
> but a very long vacation to a real mountain town with actual mountains and actual snow would be nice. the one place I know about that's been slowly eating at my brains is Davos. I saw some overhead shots of it while watching hockey (Spengler Cup) and it just stuck. I'm sure there are lots of places like that in the world


Yeah if Montreal had real mountains around it would be great besides politics LoL


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> you know where you ought to put on that list? Bozeman MT. Great town, people, mountains, snow... a winter/summer mecca in the making


:thumbsup:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Princeville, Kauai on the North Shore of the little Hawaiian Island. I lived on the beach in Haliewa, Oahu for 3 years and I would spend 8-10 weekends a year in Kauai. It is my favorite place on earth...peaceful and the people are awesome. Amazing hiking, surfing and some pretty fantastic places to rip around on a dirt bike.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

BC has been my dream location since before I was into snowboarding. I want to move to kelowna area more than anywhere else. Only problem is my industry is relatively small and the chances of me getting a job near there are slim right now


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> Princeville, Kauai on the North Shore of the little Hawaiian Island. I lived on the beach in Haliewa, Oahu for 3 years and I would spend 8-10 weekends a year in Kauai. It is my favorite place on earth...peaceful and the people are awesome. Amazing hiking, surfing and some pretty fantastic places to rip around on a dirt bike.


Why not just cruise up the highway a couple minutes more to Hanalei and be in a much cooler little town without all those resorts right in your backyard? :dunno:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Why not just cruise up the highway a couple minutes more to Hanalei and be in a much cooler little town without all those resorts right in your backyard? :dunno:


Free place to stay in Princeville...Hanalei would cost money for me. I can deal with tourists for that price


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

d2cycles said:


> Free place to stay in Princeville...Hanalei would cost money for me. I can deal with tourists for that price


Gotcha. In that case, why the fuck aren't you already there???

If I had free housing in Kauai, my ass would be GONE.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Jackson Hole - Two amazing riding hills and some of the best powder on earth. Small country town. Yellowstone right there. Some of the last real wilderness in the continental US. Amazing back country.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not understanding this "Jackson is a small country town" thing going on here. Small, yes. But, it's not exactly some "country town". The place probably has more millionaires per capita than damn near anywhere.

Hell, I'd love to live there, but with the cost of living and job opportunities, unless you're bringing your multi-millions with you you're gonna be bumming it hard.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Gotcha. In that case, why the fuck aren't you already there???
> 
> If I had free housing in Kauai, my ass would be GONE.


I should specify...free "temporary" housing. I don't think my buddy would enjoy me moving in on the front lawn with the whole clan! ha ha 

Yeah, my wife and I have seriously considered buying something in Kauai...maybe after the kids get through college!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Gotcha. In that case, why the fuck aren't you already there???
> 
> If I had free housing in Kauai, my ass would be GONE.


I've been to Kauai 20 some years agoi! (...off season? Nov-Dec?) It is absolutely gorgeous! Did a little scuba with a dive master from the hotel we stayed at! That was awesome! Took the Helo tour of the Island. (...My ex was rich!) :dunno: Then drove the "Grand Canyon" of the Pacific. (...I forget the real name for that canyon.)

It was freakin' incredible!! All of it! But,...




...I could never see myself ever _living_ in 24/7/365 tropical! I'm just not _that_ big a beach kinda guy,.. Babes in Bikini's notwithstanding! And I absolutely couldn't live with the tropical heat and humidity in the summers!


I'd be more inclined to live out my days the wilds of Alaska than in some tropical paradise! Visiting is cool tho! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I've been to Kauai 20 some years agoi! (...off season? Nov-Dec?) It is absolutely gorgeous! Did a little scuba with a dive master from the hotel we stayed at! That was awesome! Took the Helo tour of the Island. (...My ex was rich!) :dunno: Then drove the "Grand Canyon" of the Pacific. (...I forget the real name for that canyon.)
> 
> It was freakin' incredible!! All of it! But,...
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you haven't relocated to Grand Junction or SLC. Must be quite a paycut!

I'll never understand companies that do that shit, my buddy works for a retail company and went from a full-time worker to management, moved 2 states away. He ended up making less because of the cost of living difference in wages.

Still a good move, he works there 3-4 years and comes back to original place as management. 

I'm not a beach guy at all, I wasn't impressed with cabo or the keys. It was fun and my girlfriend loved it, but I'd rather be in the mountains. Just doesn't do much for me..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I'm not a beach guy at all, I wasn't impressed with cabo or the keys. It was fun and my girlfriend loved it, but I'd rather be in the mountains. Just doesn't do much for me..


Not me man, I love the mountains, love everything about them. But I could snorkel my life away! Sitting on a beach gets boring, but snorkelling is a blast! :yahoo:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ... Then drove the "Grand Canyon" of the Pacific. (...I forget the real name for that canyon.)
> 
> ...



Waimea Canyon? I've never been there, but have heard of it from others.

RE snorkeling: I could not agree more. I have taken trips to the Virgin Islands (both US & British), Bonaire, and most recently Belize for snorkeling & sea kayaking trips. About a year ago, we were on a very small cay (like literally about 210 feet by 1/3 mile) located on an atoll 40 miles off the coast of Belize for snorkeling and sea kayaking. It was awesome.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd move to Colorado, perhaps not Vail, but defiantly near a big resort. I'd wish I could just have a summer house in Oregon near Mt. Hood for some summer shred. But these are all dreams...


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Tough question.

I'd probably choose to split my time between LA and probably some dusty Eastern Sierra town like Bishop.

I live in the southern Rockies now, and also really like it. Currently staring out my office window at a ski resort, pines in my backyard, lots of sun, hiking trails, Anasazi dwellings, it's pretty good.

Other places I'd consider: Innsbruck, Vancouver, Portland.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Im pretty set on spending the next decade or so in SLC making my "fortune" and then buying a ranch in Wyoming or the Unita Mountains in Utah. If I had to move to Canada somewhere in Alberta would be my choice.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anywhere in Hawaii. I go there every 4 years. 

I love snow sports but I love me some tropics and beautiful half nekkid women more.

Kidding aside (not really), I love snorkeling/scuba diving in Hawaii or just chilling at the beach. 

My second choice would be St. Johns Virgin Islands. Beautiful, clean and quiet.


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Not me man, I love the mountains, love everything about them. But I could snorkel my life away! Sitting on a beach gets boring, but snorkelling is a blast! :yahoo:



Did you try scuba diving? If snorkeling is a blast, diving is a fucking nuclear explosion. 

I like winter in moderation, and red trees are cool, but I too can totally see myself spending the bulk of the year in warm climate. Caribbean islands are not bad, but I'd probably go for Mediterranean if I could do so well. The Cyclades in Greece are some of the best stuff I have been to, though diving there is not as diverse. 

But on a more wishful note, I'd rather move to a new location every year or two. That would be best, as you can get used to anything


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Liliana said:


> Did you try scuba diving? If snorkeling is a blast, diving is a fucking nuclear explosion.


Never tried it but I'd love to one day! I love the freedom of snorkeling, no time restrictions (on the tank), and it seems like scuba would be MUCH more costly and potentially constricting. I still dive down 15 ft or so snorkeling to get a glimpse of something, then cruise along the top again checking out the scenery. :yahoo:

Seems like snorkeling vs scuba diving would be similar to resort riding vs. backcountry riding?!?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Any work down there for Constuction safety professionals?!? :yahoo: I'd hate to leave a great job in Alberta, but the thought of living in the Caribbean for a little while sounds amazing!
> 
> I do enjoy the seasons, but summer here is a bit of a tease. I love to swim and the lakes and rivers are all a little cold for that. I'd love to spend a year or two in the Caribbean, get it out of my system, and then move home to enjoy the mountains and the seasons again.


There is lots of construction work, the problem for you would be the salaries compared to Calgary. You may be able to get a good contract though, or a good total package, but the salary figure i doubt will compare to Calgary's rates.

I would say in your case, the best opportunities would be in Hotel construction... lots going on and ussually they make a good effort on H&S. Especially if it's upgrading, remodeling work etc (ie the hotel is already occupied). Normally hotels compensate the lower salaries with lodging and meals so that could make it attractive, but the hours are tough. 

Maybe a good bet would be, bust your ass for 6 months... lots of hrs and $. Then take 4 months off and go totally on vacation... i know a guy who works 6months in northern Canada where he makes lotsnof $. Then spends the rest of the yr chilling in the Caribbean... He's been doing that for a few yrs...

Oh also, depending where you go, you may need to know either spanish or french...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't relocated to Grand Junction or SLC. Must be quite a paycut!
> 
> I'll never understand companies that do that shit....


Yeah,... It is. My Co. has me in a "market level" H. SLC is a mrkt level A!!!
11 years with the co. and I could possibly lose most if not all the pay increases I've gotten in that time. (....we get some pretty shitty raises, when we get them at all!) :dunno: Between my current debt & the cost of the move coming out of my pocket? AND an hourly pay cut? 

This is why I haven't moved already. 




deagol said:


> Waimea Canyon? I've never been there, but have heard of it from others.
> 
> RE snorkeling: I could not agree more.


. 
Yes!!! That's it. Spectacular! Really is just like a lush version of th GC!!!



Liliana said:


> Did you try scuba diving? If snorkeling is a blast, diving is a fucking nuclear explosion.



^^^+1000! Snorkeling, diving? It's fantastic! Always regretted not getting my dive cert. when on my 6 mo. tour on Okinawa! Could have done it for $90!!!:blink: (...spent all my money on cameras and stereo equip instead!) lol! But I still would rather travel to do that than actually live in tropics. I am _definitely_ a mountain, rivers, lakes & trees kinda guy! NorCal, coastal Oregon 'n' WA? Before I discovered boarding? Those places were next to heaven as far as I was concerned. Same with JH and Yellowstone!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Whistler. I guess I kinda already live here, although I want to buy a place here in the next few years.

Although the perfect situation would be having a place in both Whistler and Vancouver, then you'd have Whistler snowboarding in the winter and Vancouver's amazing food and non crummy internet speed in the summer. If I could somehow transplant Vancouver's delicious food, restaurants and their fiber internet speeds to Whistler, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Chomps, that's just how things are here. Stuff is cheap and our pay reflects that. Quality of life makes up for the lower pay.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Maybe a good bet would be, bust your ass for 6 months... lots of hrs and $. Then take 4 months off and go totally on vacation... i know a guy who works 6months in northern Canada where he makes lotsnof $. Then spends the rest of the yr chilling in the Caribbean... He's been doing that for a few yrs...


Fair enough! Yeah Calgary salaries and work life balance are GOOOOOOOOD so I can't complain. But you're right, go work in Ft Mac as a safety manager for double what I'm getting in Calgary, and spend half the year in the Caribbean or cruising... :bowdown:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Love my home in Pittsburgh, Pa but we spent summers at our beach house for the past 17 years. Next year Colorado for 60 days of winter snowboarding. Hope to repeat in a different loaction each winter snowboarding.


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

I spent some time in Sun Valley ID this winter and loved the small towns around the mountain. I would maybe choose somewhere around there or Missoula/Whitefish MT.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Love my home in Pittsburgh, Pa but we spent summers at our beach house for the past 17 years. Next year Colorado for 60 days of winter snowboarding. Hope to repeat in a different loaction each winter snowboarding.


If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living where you can take off 60 days just for riding?

BTW, I lived in Pittsburgh(Shadyside, Squirrel hill). Went to school there and worked for few years before leaving.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living where you can take off 60 days just for riding?
> 
> BTW, I lived in Pittsburgh(Shadyside, Squirrel hill). Went to school there and worked for few years before leaving.


Not to mention buy any and every piece of snowboarding equipment you feel like trying.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rental property in PA & NC, income from multible long term investments.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Rental property in PA & NC, income from multible long term investments.


Wooorrrrdddd


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> If you come to Bend, shoot me a line. Cheers.


So the time has come. I am starting a travel assignemtn in Denver in 2 weeks to get experience as a "traveler" so we can hit the road in a few months. The plan currently is to take our shit and get a place in Bend as a residence. Then I will work in various places around there while my son does his last couple of high school years in a real school, he has started to desire chicks.... Anyhow, figure I can collect good cash as a traveler in the Bay area a couple assignments a year then get an assignment closer to home the rest of the time.... or just stay home and chill for a few months at a time. 

Ridenbend, Do you work at the hospital there? If so, let me know what your name is via PM and when I decide to apply for a FT job I will put your name down for referral $ if they offer it.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

knoxious said:


> Nelson, BC?



Moved to Nelson in the fall. I don't think I'll ever leave lol


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

So hard to say, I'm over long cold ass winters and I want to live IN THE MOUNTAINS and within 20 minutes of work and I"M not a millionaire. 

Guess I'm stuck in SLC unless the next silicon valley ends up in JHole or Revelstoke, I'd move to Queenstown NZ in a heartbeat if it wasn't nearly impossible.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i posted this in another thread but right now i would lean towards bend, oregon and ride at mt bachelor. i've never been out west so i'm basing this on all the pictures and videos i've seen of everything from the rockies to the west coast. im sure there's great riding to be had everywhere out west and it snows a lot at pretty much every resort so the deciding factor for me would be scenery and off season activities. and even though i'm not a beach person, having lived on the east coast all my life i think i would kind of miss living near the coast so the pacific northwest sounds good to me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm not understanding this "Jackson is a small country town" thing going on here. Small, yes. But, it's not exactly some "country town". The place probably has more millionaires per capita than damn near anywhere.
> 
> Hell, I'd love to live there, but with the cost of living and job opportunities, unless you're bringing your multi-millions with you you're gonna be bumming it hard.


Are you saying the Beverly Hillbillies stopped being so when they struck their texas tea?


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> So hard to say, I'm over long cold ass winters and I want to live IN THE MOUNTAINS and within 20 minutes of work and I"M not a millionaire.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck in SLC unless the next silicon valley ends up in JHole or Revelstoke, I'd move to Queenstown NZ in a heartbeat if it wasn't nearly impossible.


SLC isnt so bad though. I think its a great compromise between living close to the mountains and living in a pretty decent sized city! 

If I had to choose right now, I think it has to be Whistler. Great terrain and great park riding in ONE place. 

If they ever go through with that plan to build a tunnel or tram from PC to Brighton, I may look for homes in PC!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Tuan209 said:


> SLC isnt so bad though. I think its a great compromise between living close to the mountains and living in a pretty decent sized city!
> 
> If I had to choose right now, I think it has to be Whistler. Great terrain and great park riding in ONE place.
> 
> If they ever go through with that plan to build a tunnel or tram from PC to Brighton, I may look for homes in PC!


Oh no overall we love it here, something awesome about mountain biking, disc golfing and riding fresh powder all on the same day you have lunch on a sunny sidewalk. 

The local culture is f*&%$ but cheap gas, cheap food, low crime, great jobs and reasonable realistate prices so I can get from my office to Brighton\Solitude(or home) in 20 minutes........fuck my old 1.5 hour one way commute.

You must have some serious cash to afford something in PC, we got SUPER lucky on some property(electric stubbed out and well water 6 months per year) up in BCC that 6 months later would have already been out of our reach.

Yes hopefully in two years they'll be a tunnel from BCC to LCC and year around access to PC from BCC\LCC, the the plan they released last week.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Ideally I would have 2 homes. One in the mountains away from the crowds, maybe Montana.The other in the Caribbean, someplace like Cabrete D.R. Fucking Kite Beach!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I think moving around every 10 years is an amazing way to live and keep life interesting (unless you find where you truly belong). From Atlanta to Steamboat was a dream come true and the opportunity to transfer all over the west sparks desire. 

I think the PNW is an excellent choice. There is so much to experience in life and I can see the PNW giving endless options.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

ALL you folks living in/near the mountains...

what do you do for work? I'm curious.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I think moving around every 10 years is an amazing way to live and keep life interesting (unless you find where you truly belong). From Atlanta to Steamboat was a dream come true and the opportunity to transfer all over the west sparks desire.
> 
> I think the PNW is an excellent choice. There is so much to experience in life and I can see the PNW giving endless options.


PNW is full, go to Cali


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

schuyler said:


> ALL you folks living in/near the mountains...
> 
> what do you do for work? I'm curious.



In SLC you can do whatever you want and still be 20 minutes from world class resort and backcountry riding but the Mormons hate snowboarders so please move to CA or CO. :hairy:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The PNW doesn't get snow. Look we only have about 80" this year, Got to Colorado! or Utah, much more dependable snow and less crowds!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> PNW is full, go to Cali





hikeswithdogs said:


> ….Mormons hate snowboarders so please move to CA or CO. :hairy:





lab49232 said:


> The PNW doesn't get snow….
> 
> ….Got to Colorado! or Utah, much more dependable snow and less crowds!


:lol:
Well, since Vail bought our tiny little 250ft local, Mt. Brighton? They've been running television ads touting that* "Epic Begins Here!"*  :facepalm1: 

So I guess SE Michigan is now the _"Premier"_ snowboarding destination! :blink: :rofl3:

:hairy:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> Well, since Vail bought our tiny little 250ft local, Mt. Brighton? They've been running television ads touting that* "Epic Begins Here!"*  :facepalm1:
> 
> So I guess SE Michigan is now the _"Premier"_ snowboarding destination! :blink: :rofl3:
> ...


Compared to the rest of the Midwest MI is pretty "epic"


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> PNW is full, go to Cali





hikeswithdogs said:


> but the Mormons hate snowboarders so please move to CA or CO. :hairy:





lab49232 said:


> The PNW doesn't get snow.


Come to CH  it's full, but we've pow _and_ good food n lots of vacation days 
(and lack hospital staff btw)


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

schuyler said:


> ALL you folks living in/near the mountains...
> 
> what do you do for work? I'm curious.


I live in Calgary, which is a stone's throw away from the Rockies. 

I work in Oil and Gas. 

I'd move to California because you can get a mix of snowboarding/surfing within driving distance. 

I like that.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

flipstah said:


> I live in Calgary, which is a stone's throw away from the Rockies.
> 
> I work in Oil and Gas.
> 
> ...


I don't think people in Cali snowboard anymore...


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> I don't think people in Cali snowboard anymore...


Later. Going to Norway.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Compared to the rest of the Midwest MI is pretty "epic"


:laugh: 
Well, we _do_ have a fair number of pretty decent resorts in the northern L.P. (…I have fun there anyway.) :dunno: And the U.P. has a few that might even genuinely be called epic! (…Mt. Bohemia springs to mind first.)

But _Mt. Brighton?_ *Epic???* :eyetwitch2:

NOPE!! Not a chance!  :laugh:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> PNW is full, go to Cali


after i move to oregon you can close the state border


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I could move anywhere it would probably be the south pacific.

I would move to Hawaii but have to kick everyone out first.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Not California = crowded. Plus, does it even snow there still?
Not Colorado = crowded.
Not Utah = mormons.
Mid-west = LOL

Not East = yuck.

Not Vancouver = expensive and no snow.
Not Whistler = expensive and crowded and skiers.

Everywhere else.... there's no jobs.

There, that's my optimist post for the day.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> PNW is full, go to Cali


Hey, you guys have plenty of rain to go around, no need to be stingy. :cloud: :rofl2:


----------

